# Squekin' And Creakin'



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I noticed this weekend, our second trip out, that when we slowed down around the campsite to pick out our spot, the OB or the hitch or something was squekin and creakin'. Is this normal?? I searched and came up with this... http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...squeaking+noise
Is this possibly what is happening. I noticed it as I said when we were going real slow and backing the trailer into our spot. Please let me know if this is normal or if I have to check something. I don't remember hearing this on our Maiden Voyage. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Do you have the e-qualizer W/d and sway control? If so, I would say it is normal, as we have the same sounds with ours. The friction of the bars on the brackets would cause this.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

We do have the WD bars and a sway control. It was just more loud than I thought it would be. I just see other trailers going around the sight making simple turns in "silence" and we were quite loud. I thought it might be the hitch ball but put some white grease on there from Wally World and no dice. Still had a bit of noise.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

My old friction anti sway bars creaked and poped loudly and my new Equal-i-zer does also, it will even POP LOUDLY when making sharp turns. This is all normal because they work based on the "friction" of metal to metal contact. You will get used to it.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Sounds like the friction sway control. It will sound different each day, that's the nature of the beast. I usually remove the sway control and sometimes the wd bars at the entrance to the campground. You won't need to worry about sway going 5 mph on the way to the campsite. If the front end of your tv doesn't rise up much when you remove the wd bars, I'd do that, too.

Steve


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I just got to try out my Equalizer on the last trip, using the "Sway Bracket Jackets" (from Equalizer website) and I used the Equalizer lube (also from the website) and it certainly quieted things down back there.

I lightly lubed the the WD bar surfaces that ride against the sway brackets and lubed the top and bottom of the WD bar sockets (at the hitch head), as well as a thin coating on the ball, as per the Equalizer installation instructions.

There is still a little creakin' and groanin', but nowhere near the disconcerting sounds it used to make. I'm sold on the Sway Bracket Jackets!

Mike


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> I just got to try out my Equalizer on the last trip, using the "Sway Bracket Jackets" (from Equalizer website) and I used the Equalizer lube (also from the website) and it certainly quieted things down back there.
> 
> I lightly lubed the the WD bar surfaces that ride against the sway brackets and lubed the top and bottom of the WD bar sockets (at the hitch head), as well as a thin coating on the ball, as per the Equalizer installation instructions.
> 
> ...


I'm with Mike. The use of the 'Sway Bracket Jackets' and lubricating the pivot points on the hitch make a huge difference. Noise is almost non-existent now.

Paul


----------



## MykeC (Jan 16, 2007)

I just picked up my very first TT (23KRS) this past friday and when I took it home and was going around corners I heard the same thing. I was thinking that there was something wrong with the set up. But now I know better.

I too have the e-qualizer W/d and sway control.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thank you all for the help. DW gets all freaked out...







... like something is going to break. I will try to make sure to take off the sway bar when we reach our destination. I don't know if I am brave enough to take the WD bars out though... I can live with the noise.







I will put some of the white grease on the 'friction' spots and see what happens. I will google the "bracket jackets" too.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

With the Equil-I-zer hitch, I add a bit of spray lithium greas to the L brackets, the pivot points of the bars, and on the hitch ball. Quites it right down, and I have noticed no change in the sway control. I keep a can of grease in the campter, and I know to reapply when I start hearing the noise again.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mine always did that too, you can hear the trailers with Equalizers coming - but the hitches work great.


----------



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

I had the same problem on my first camper and did not have a WD hitch on it. I towed from PA to Florida and by the time we arrived late at the campground in FL, we had the whole place up from all the noise it was making. After I unhooked, I noticed that the chrome on my ball was wore from the 1200 mile trip. I now add a little bit of grease to the ball before I hitch up and no longer have the "squeeks, creeks and groans".


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I meant to respond on this. Before our last trip, I bought a can of White Grease. It did the trick! Wow what a difference! I just thought it would help for those who may have the issue. So for those of you that suggested the grease, Thanks.


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

Was it wet or raining when you heard the noises? Those friction sway control bars can get real loud when they have water on them.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad you got the noise quieted down. I need to grease ours again this afternoon before heading out. Even though I know that nothing is wrong when it make those loud popping and creaking noises, it still make me uneasy hearing it


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I also noticed while backing the OB into the yard last weekend that there is also some noise (not as loud as the Equil-I-zer) that comes from the springs and shackles on the camper. Especially while turning or going over uneven terrain. I have heard those noises from our farm trailers all my life, but it was the first time I noticed it from the OB. I just wanted to add that to this post for future searchers.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Adding to the conversation, I have now had three trailers and all of them have shown the same creaks and pops when slow turns or backing up was in progress. Having towed for several years I have found no problems that came from this mild annoyance.


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Brad,

We are also new to the heavier trailer. Our dealer suggested that we install the equilizer hitch system and I'm sure glad we did. We don't mind a little creaking and popping. We have the smoothest ride and absolutely no sway. Semis pass us going 65 or 70 and no movement what so ever. Last summer this guy with a Ford Ranger and a 19 foot Cayote was half drunk when we arrived at the campsite with our old pop up. During the course of the weekend I asked him what hitch system he was using and he didn't have one. He said that his trailer was all over the place and how he had to white knuckle it everyplace he went. Not only was he stupid to put that stress on himself it sure was dangerous to all around him. So remember creeking and safety are far superior to his silent system. Although there's nothing wrong drinking a few brews to celebrate getting where you are going.

Dave & Aunt B


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Brad said:


> I meant to respond on this. Before our last trip, I bought a can of White Grease. It did the trick! Wow what a difference! I just thought it would help for those who may have the issue. So for those of you that suggested the grease, Thanks.


I just happened to pick up some White Grease at Wally World last week-end and tried it as well. Went from waking the neighborhood to stealth mode!


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't see the "sway bracket jacket(s)" on the Equalizer web site any more. Any other source for them?

I too thought something was installed incorrectly from the popping and creaking on slow maneuvers.

Thanks,


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

SconnieJonny said:


> I don't see the "sway bracket jacket(s)" on the Equalizer web site any more. Any other source for them?
> 
> I too thought something was installed incorrectly from the popping and creaking on slow maneuvers.
> 
> Thanks,


You are correct. I did not see the jackets either on the website. I have a set of them. One tab broke off with initial use and the others are cracked, ready to come off. Might be why they pulled them. I wonder if I can get my money back.
david


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

beachbum said:


> I don't see the "sway bracket jacket(s)" on the Equalizer web site any more. Any other source for them?
> 
> I too thought something was installed incorrectly from the popping and creaking on slow maneuvers.
> 
> Thanks,


You are correct. I did not see the jackets either on the website. I have a set of them. One tab broke off with initial use and the others are cracked, ready to come off. Might be why they pulled them. I wonder if I can get my money back.
david








[/quote]
Oh good! I knew there was a reason that I didn't order those









David, I'm sure they would reimburse you for them. I would call and see why they don't list them on the website anymore, then go in for the kill


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just double checking before I do this, but is applying "white grease" to the wd sway bars OK? I too experience very loud creaking and have noticed spots that have worn a bit from friction (from sharp turns). Is it ok to apply the grease, or will that make the sway control ineffective?

Thanks!!


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

WhiteSoxFan said:


> Just double checking before I do this, but is applying "white grease" to the wd sway bars OK? I too experience very loud creaking and have noticed spots that have worn a bit from friction (from sharp turns). Is it ok to apply the grease, or will that make the sway control ineffective?
> 
> Thanks!!


I put grease on there, and it works, but it's also a mess. I bought an extra couple pairs of gloves to use while handling the hitch head and bars -- grease everywhere.

Last trip I simply sprayed some WD-40 on the friction parts and I hardly got any noise. Now, that stuff is so thin you'll need to do every trip, but it wasn't nearly as messy. And it protects the metal.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

WhiteSoxFan said:


> Just double checking before I do this, but is applying "white grease" to the wd sway bars OK? I too experience very loud creaking and have noticed spots that have worn a bit from friction (from sharp turns). Is it ok to apply the grease, or will that make the sway control ineffective?
> 
> Thanks!!


I read somewhere (Equal-i-zer web site maybe) that the bracket jacket or lubing the "L" brackets will deminish they sway control (how much I don't know), though it's OK to do either.

I don't mind the noise, it tells me it's working like it should and if I lube anything it always winds up all over my pant legs.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

emsley3 said:


> I just got to try out my Equalizer on the last trip, using the "Sway Bracket Jackets" (from Equalizer website) and I used the Equalizer lube (also from the website) and it certainly quieted things down back there.
> 
> I lightly lubed the the WD bar surfaces that ride against the sway brackets and lubed the top and bottom of the WD bar sockets (at the hitch head), as well as a thin coating on the ball, as per the Equalizer installation instructions.
> 
> ...


I'm with Mike. The use of the 'Sway Bracket Jackets' and lubricating the pivot points on the hitch make a huge difference. Noise is almost non-existent now.

Paul
[/quote]

I will second that and I don't even have the brackets. I use a bit of white grease from wal-mart on the friction surfaces, front and back, before I head out. It quieted down my Equal-i-zer to a tolerable level and even my DW was happy with the new noise level. Before that it would creak and pop so loud you were sure you were breaking something back there.

-CC


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

WhiteSoxFan said:


> Just double checking before I do this, but is applying "white grease" to the wd sway bars OK? I too experience very loud creaking and have noticed spots that have worn a bit from friction (from sharp turns). Is it ok to apply the grease, or will that make the sway control ineffective?
> 
> Thanks!!


I have not felt any change in the performance of the Equal-I-zer with the grease. It reduces friction, so it is reducing sway control somewhat, but once the hitch is properly setup, all you notice with the grease is that it is quieter







and dirtier







.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

If it's an Equalizer greasing the L bracket will not reduce the effectiveness of the sway control. The Equalizer does not use friction to control sway.



WhiteSoxFan said:


> Just double checking before I do this, but is applying "white grease" to the wd sway bars OK? I too experience very loud creaking and have noticed spots that have worn a bit from friction (from sharp turns). Is it ok to apply the grease, or will that make the sway control ineffective?
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Because of it's design that has friction/resistance being applied all the time, the Equil-I-zer has more of a tendancy to make noise. Sounds normal though.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

SconnieJonny said:


> Just double checking before I do this, but is applying "white grease" to the wd sway bars OK? I too experience very loud creaking and have noticed spots that have worn a bit from friction (from sharp turns). Is it ok to apply the grease, or will that make the sway control ineffective?
> 
> Thanks!!


I put grease on there, and it works, but it's also a mess. I bought an extra couple pairs of gloves to use while handling the hitch head and bars -- grease everywhere.

Last trip I simply sprayed some WD-40 on the friction parts and I hardly got any noise. Now, that stuff is so thin you'll need to do every trip, but it wasn't nearly as messy. And it protects the metal.
[/quote]
WD-40 can often leave a gunky buildup. Spray silicon will also kill the noise and does not attract as much dirt and grit as grease. You will need to reapply before each use, but a can in the TV is quick and easy. I've been using this for about a yr. with no problems.

Dave


----------

